# Physical Exam question



## melzinser

Orthopedic doctor states in physical exam portion of note: "patient is neurovascularly intact in the lower extremities."   How many and which bullets would this statement cover?
(We usually use 1997 Musculoskeletal Exam Guidelines for audit purposes.)


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Neuro one bullet*

The use of the word "neurovascular" makes me think all that is being examined is sensation in the lower extremities.  So I would give a credit only for Neuro bullet
* Exam of sensation (e.g. by touch, pin, bivration, proprioception).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## eadun2000

I agree with F Tessa.  I would only count as neuro.  He did not say anything about the extremities "themselves".  Just my opinion.


----------

